# questions on 300zx...



## oinky (Oct 4, 2004)

im trying to figure out how many HP that an 87 300 zx has non turbo... because i found one for 800 dollar so im trying to figure how many HP and is it a good deal???


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

160bhp. You should post things like this in the Z31 forum not in the general. More people will see it that way. And if it is driveable 800 bucks is cheap. heck you could probably part it out if it isn't in driveable condition and make money.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

haha I got mine for 800 bucks and another one for 550 I think it was...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Brake horse power really means nothing. Post the Wheel horse power. Even though BHP sounds tons better it gives you no info. Besides roughly take away 30 and there ya go.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I forget exactly how BHP is measured, but crank Hp is a better indicator of true power, and of course nothing beats a dyno.


----------

